# 3mb get out there now!!!!



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

get out there now!!!! fish is popping all ove the place on the GB side. grassy patches are all on top of the water. i wish i could fish today but i gotta work. good luck everyone


----------



## jawbreaker (Sep 29, 2008)

what does it look like?? going to head out in a few and was just gonna run the boat but a fish would be a bounus!!

Thanks


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the report, gonna try tis evening. Hopefully it will be the same way from 3 days ago!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Kingfish53 (1/2/2009)*Thanks for the report, gonna try tis evening. Hopefully it will be the same way from 3 days ago!


I came across on my way home form work and A LOT of people were out there


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Menhaden.......a buddy of mine caught quite a few today.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *konz (1/2/2009)*Menhaden.......a buddy of mine caught quite a few today.


Are they edible or does he freeze them for bait?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Deffinately bait, imo!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *jaster (1/3/2009)*Deffinately bait, imo!


IMO???


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

In My Opinion

Yes they are used for bait, not for eating. Very oily boney fish.


----------

